# Need some advisement



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

So my brother has decided to get himself married. Apparently he had not learnt from my mistake. Since my sister in law to be likes the dust pan I made for my wife so much, I figured that would be a good wedding present. I couldn't stop there though. I had to make a broom as well. That went pretty good except I can't figure out for the life of me how I'm going to get the bristles into it. A broom with no bristles just won't work right. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2018)

Broomcorn is what your looking for (Bicolor Sorghum) unless your planning on making a push broom - then I have no idea. Try ordering at

R. E. Caddy and Company
881 N. Raleigh St.
Greensboro, NC 27405
Phone: 336-273-3609


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

@NYWoodturner thanks. That's helpful. Any idea how to get it in the holes?


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2018)

The ones I've seen have the corn up against the handle and then thick wire wrapped tightly around it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

@Tony I'm aspiring to much greater heights of broom manufacturing grandeur!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2018)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @Tony I'm aspiring to much greater heights of broom manufacturing grandeur!!



Please excuse my ignorance. Is the picture on this post the broom? I think so but want to make sure.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

Tony said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. Is the picture on this post the broom? I think so but want to make sure.


Yep. That's it. Or at least a trial version. I never made a broom before so I'm kind of winging it.


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2018)

Maybe cut a dado in the head, line the straw up in it, cut a wedge to fit in it and then peg the wedge.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

@Tony that's an idea! I hadn't thought in that direction. I was going to drill a bunch of holes.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2018)

Have you seen @Tony ’s shop? I don’t think he’s ever seen a broom!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2018)

Drill a bunch of holes for the bristles. Get a stick that fits the holes. Sand one end to flat head screwdriver shape. Or, use a screwdriver. Hot glue the hole, quickly Push the brustles in using the stick/driver.

You need to have the bundles of bristles pre made before you glue em up...

You can also go old world... tie the bristles into small bunches and glue the knotted end in the hole...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2018)

The pic hadn't loaded when I replied on my phone. Now that I see the broom I don't think Broomcorn is what your looking for.
My first thought would be to use horsehair bristle and mimic what you get with a saving brush kit. My guess would be to drill the holes, put glue in the holes and then pack pre-bundled bristles in to tightly pack the holes. When all are glues and dried up, trim off at a consistent length. Thats just a guess and the way I would take my first stab at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

@ripjack13 I was thinking of using a filed down nail but a screwdriver sounds better. Thanks for the idea. How tight do you think the straws should fit?


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

@NYWoodturner . That's the direction I'm headed in I think. I do kind of like @Tony idea as well.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2018)

You would want em to fit snuggly but not so tight as to cut into em. If the hole is too tight, the screwdriver will cut them in half when you push em in...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2018)

If you're using straw, you may not need the screwdriver to push em in.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 16, 2018)

@ripjack13 thanks bud. I think that's just what I was needing to know.


----------



## Mark. (Apr 18, 2018)

hmmvbreaker said:


> View attachment 145640 So my brother has decided to get himself married. Apparently he had not learnt from my mistake. Since my sister in law to be likes the dust pan I made for my wife so much, I figured that would be a good wedding present. I couldn't stop there though. I had to make a broom as well. That went pretty good except I can't figure out for the life of me how I'm going to get the bristles into it. A broom with no bristles just won't work right. Any help would be appreciated.


First things first. Is the broom for ridding or cleaning? I made one for my last wife & when She left me She was riding it off into the sun set. Lucky me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Apr 18, 2018)

@Mark. I hadn't thought of to be honest. Will have to give a try! Fingers crossed.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey Mark, haven't seen you around in a while, still cutting hedge?


----------

